
Will 2018 be the year of the neo-luddite? - alphadevx
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/04/will-2018-be-the-year-of-the-neo-luddite
======
fabianhjr
Lacking from this article is the discussion on SolarPunks. [1] Tech optimists
for a green future vs cyberpunks and anarchoprimitivists like those mentioned
in the article.

However, as with the closing remarks of the article, we have to be careful
about how technology affects society.

> The realisation that technological change isn’t always beneficial nor
> inevitable is long overdue, and that doesn’t mean jettisoning all the joys
> associated with modern technology.

[1]: [https://solarpunkanarchists.com/2016/05/27/what-is-
solarpunk...](https://solarpunkanarchists.com/2016/05/27/what-is-solarpunk/)

